# Help looking for Turkish Tumblers



## madturk69 (Oct 13, 2007)

Im looking for a Turkish Tumbler pair anyone with a pair to spare please help willing to pay


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Here is A Pair For Sell On eggBid The Link Is :
http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1192377363

Good Luck And Hope That Helps,
Jennifer


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

madturk69 said:


> Im looking for a Turkish Tumbler pair anyone with a pair to spare please help willing to pay




I think I can help you. 

Try messaging Abisai....

Also try Arif, he has some... Let me get you his site:

http://mumtazticloft.com/Pigeons.asp

They are hard to get, but I know he has them.


----------

